# It`s been fun



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

After much thought and consideration I have decided to leave the forum at this time. Recent posts and responses, and lack of responses have made me realize that the SSF is not a good fit for me at this time. I have made many a good friend here and have had some great times. I would like to thank everyone for sharing their knowledge as I have learned a lot from all of you. Due to the amount of friends I have made here I will be checking my messages from time to time or I can be reached at my PFS site. So best of luck to all of you, push the sport to new levels and keep shootin straight.

Your fellow slinger,

AZ Stinger


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear that you aren't happy here. Take care and good luck and check back often.

Todd


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Hate to see you go Ray!

All the best in what ever you do!

Jim


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Stinger! It sucks your leaving us man!!

I still have the Heavy duty PFS you gifted me, I shoot it everyday!

Sad to hear you go man..

Take care,

SMS


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Always a sad moment, whether a close friend or not 

Hope you reconsider it ...If not, I understand and wish you all things good.

Cheers ...Q


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Sad times Ray  it has been a firing range around here lately... too much trash talk not enough of the reason were all drawn here the love of slingshots (all shapes and sizes). Thanks for your time here and thank you for the Mesquite forks my friend!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Although I personally have not had much to do with you Mr. AZ Stinger; my not being into PFS at all and such.

I am still sorry to see any member go who has been around a fair while: and much longer than myself I believe.

Therefore all the best for whatever path you choose Sir I say.

Knowing that it appear you will be popping your head in from time to time to check messages etc.

Best Wishes

Mr. Allan Leigh


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

BCluxor said:


> Sad times Ray  it has been a firing range around here lately... too much trash talk not enough of the reason were all drawn here the love of slingshots (all shapes and sizes).


Evidently, I missed something...Nevertheless, it is sad to hear of people pulling out because of a few bad apples. Hopefully, I am not one of the few. :question:

Take care, Ray.

Darren


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

two people leaving in one day whats going on !?!

Sad to see you go ray all the best


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hate to see you go Bud. Hate to lose any slingshot enthusiast from our group. Take a break for awhile and maybe stop in and say hello every once and awhile. You have your reasons and I respect that. Be safe and continue to have fun in whatever you do!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sad to see you go Ray ... hope you'll stay in contact in the FB group.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

I've got your phone number, friend. Let me know if you change it. Our chance to talk a few days ago was good, been trying some of your advice with nice results (diagonal hold). You were the one who reached out to me, gave me a nice PFS that I can't shoot worth the beans it takes to feed it. Along with some great tube bandset and latex bandset and killer pouches, what generosity! This forum is experiencing a loss.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i'm very sorry that you are leaving can you give the name of your pfs site


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Ray, I'll miss you sir. Take care and hopefully we'll stay in touch.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I have the same feeling about you AZ. Any reason you have I do respect, but I ask you to re-think about your decision. We're a great slingshot community, there are many heads and various different ways of thinking. I believe the best to resolve problem is to discuss, speack as we can and confrontate each other. I personally don't like when someone leave (if he's not tired or bored itself or for personal reasons) because of something like a quarrel with mods or stuff like that. I don't know why you wanna go away.....I repeat I respect any decision, but please take a bit more time and try to stay.

All tje best

Bob.


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

bigron said:


> i'm very sorry that you are leaving can you give the name of your pfs site


Other gathering of the hard-core PFS'ers is called *Team PFS*, a private group. Actually, one has to be registered on the facebook social media thing first, and then one finds the Team PFS group and makes request to join. Only select few chosen  ... there is a vetting process and 'rites of passage' that prospective members have to go through to earn entry


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Like I told Arthuro, who is leaving this forum also, I wish you all the best.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I do hope that you...and others who have similar feelings...will reconsider and see whether the problems on this forum may be resolved


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah, just in general about internet ... behind keyboard and having some degree of anonymity, people have tendency to be bolder, harsher, disrespectful, and has bred closeted people known as flamers & trollers and it becomes addictive and some enjoy those kinds of cheap thrills, such as jabbing, poking & fueling the fire. I am not making accusations at anyone here but just noting a fact about the internet.

I am only, somewhat of a new member of forum.. I and many others who may not post/comment as much, likely very much disappointed about recent drama at the Slingshot forum here. It should be a place of ideas, thoughts, exchanging & sharing and let the* individuals* decide. Sure, there can be criticism but can be done in respectful manner and one should exercise some restraint. If it is obvious there may be no agreement, park your egos at door and as the ol saying goes ... "Agree to Disagree".


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ZorroSlinger said:


> bigron said:
> 
> 
> > i'm very sorry that you are leaving can you give the name of your pfs site
> ...


that leads me to believe that its a "clique" situation. id rather enjoy all styles of slingshot and the varied personalities that are associated with the sport. whether they like me or not, i am here to stay. i bleed ssf .


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Hmmmm ... you claim to be 'humorist'? You did not see >  at end of comment?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ZorroSlinger said:


> Hmmmm ... you claim to be 'humorist'? You did not see >  at end of comment?


i shouldve been a bit more clear, i was referring to the team pfs , private group part of your post-

"Other gathering of the hard-core PFS'ers is called *Team PFS*, a private group. Actually, one has to be registered on the facebook social media thing first, and then one finds the Team PFS group and makes request to join."


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That is sad to hear.... AZ


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

That's sad to hear AZ, I hope this is not a hasty decision,

when i wish you all the best and always a good straight shot :wave:


----------

